# single ply suits/shirt ?



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

would using single ply stuff be good enough to use in a multiply comp or would there be no point only ask cause was thinking of trying equipment out but ive been told to use singleply stuff first and work up but the fed im in i think they only do multiply and raw


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

bump


----------

